# Wie viele Rotwild Fahrer...



## Chr!s (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Rotwild Fahrer wir hier im Forum haben. Ganz einfach, damit ADP Engineering sich mal Gedanken darüber macht, ob es nicht lohnt, für uns einen Link im Bereich Herstellerforen anzulegen.

Natürlich wärs auch schön, die ganze "Familie" der Rotwild Fahrer mal mit Bildern auf einem Haufen zu sehen, oder?

Gruß  

*Chr!S*


----------



## BiermannFreund (3. Januar 2005)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Rotwild Fahrer wir hier im Forum haben.
> *Chr!S*



kenne einen, der hier viel mitliest aber recht wenig schreibt 
ich selber hab aber keins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (3. Januar 2005)

Neben meiner unbedeutenden Person kenne ich noch zoomi und gustek, die Rotwild fahren sowie den Freund von Frau Stephanie (swe68)...  

Ein Herstellerforum von ADP wäre sicher interessant, besonders weil hier im Forum viele User dieser Bikemarke sehr kritisch gegenüberstehen, vielleicht kann der Hersteller ja mit dem einen oder anderen Vorurteil aufräumen bzw. exakte Informationen statt Spekulationen liefern...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## Hugo (3. Januar 2005)

hier ich...ich fahr eins, is mein drittes, aber noch keiner gebrochen


----------



## olleg69 (3. Januar 2005)

..ich hab auch eins! müssen zwar noch einige teile getauscht werden (...rahmen wurde erstmal mit vorhandenen teilen aufgebaut! ),trotzdem hab ichs lieb...  

gruß,olli


----------



## Ümmel (3. Januar 2005)

ÄÄHH    Rotwild    
Is das nich diese Marke wo immer alle Rahmen brechen ? Wartet mal ich habe da auch noch ein Bild (was bestimmt noch keiner kennt   ) von einem anderen User hier der dieses Jahr den "Rotwild-Rahmenbruch-mit einem Bild-Post-Rekord" aufstellen will. Also bitte mithelfen.
Alle Rechte des Fotos liegen natürlich weiterhin bei Rolf H.   
Wäre ja auch sonst viel zu langweilig.


----------



## Ümmel (3. Januar 2005)

So und jetzt der richtige Beitrag   
Fahre auch ein Rotwild RCC 06 seit Anfang 2003 (Fotos im Profil).
Keinerlei Probleme die auf Rotwild zurückzuführen sind  
Service bzgl. Fragen und Ersatzteile bei Rotwild ebenfalls  
Gruß Ümmel


----------



## MaKaJu (3. Januar 2005)

Huhu, 
ich hab auch eins! RFC 0.2 bin voll zufrieden! kein rahmenbruch trotz übeler abfahrten und drops!!!!

Markus


----------



## MaryTschuana (3. Januar 2005)

ich hab seit anfang dezember auch ein Rotwild...

leider hab ich noch keine zeit gehabt es zu testen..... aber so sieht es mal sehr sehr sauber verarbeitet aus.....

a wunderbares bike halt....


----------



## Lupi (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein CC Racer, sondern nur ein normaler Tourer.Ich habe trotzdem auch ein wunderschönes Rotwild RCC 07 und es hält mich bisher gut aus.












Grüße von der Küste

Christian


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Januar 2005)

jo. ebenso! 
nur ist das ding 1. bj 2001 und 2. irgendwie doch zu schade für das richtig harte cc-geknüppel und 3. gehört es eigentlich meinem vater...(assimiliert   )
also die saison gibts was neues von canyon. aber qualitätsmäßig hab ich bei rw nichts zu beanstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich melde hiermit auch mal mein RCC 1.0 an. Ist einfach nen klasse Bike mit ner genialen Optik und es entspricht sehr meiner Einstellung zum Leichtbau.

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Spatz-30 (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
dann will ich auch mal.
Ich habe auch eins, ein RFR 01. Selber aufgebaut. Mit Rohloff zwar relativ schwer aber einfach nur genial

Gruß Spatz-30


----------



## pastamann (4. Januar 2005)

hab auch ein 1.1.....


----------



## Gustek (4. Januar 2005)

Hiermit melde ich mein RFR03 an!
Gruss an alle Jäger


----------



## rapitty (4. Januar 2005)

hi,

fahr seit ca. 3 jahren rotwild.
das erste ist mir nach ca. einem jahr gebrochen ( bei normalem gebrauch)!!
es war das "rcc 04 team", welches ich dann durch harte verhandlungen mit ADP nach 7 langen monaten!! durch ein rcc 08 ersetzt bekam...


----------



## Ümmel (4. Januar 2005)

rapitty schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> fahr seit ca. 3 jahren rotwild.
> das erste ist mir nach ca. einem jahr gebrochen ( bei normalem gebrauch)!!
> es war das "rcc 04 team", welches ich dann durch harte verhandlungen mit ADP nach 7 langen monaten!! durch ein rcc 08 ersetzt bekam...



Ist das RCC 04 nicht ein "Renn- Team Rahmen" ? Heißt das dieser Rahmen über den normalen Handel gar nicht zu bekommen war ? Was hat Rotwild dazu gesagt ?
Gruß Ümmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pastamann (4. Januar 2005)

mit den teamrahmen kommt es auf den händler an  
bei meinem steht öfter mal sowas rum  (jedenfals in der teamlackierung) und die sind frei käuflich.....


----------



## Hugo (4. Januar 2005)

pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> mit den teamrahmen kommt es auf den händler an
> bei meinem steht öfter mal sowas rum  (jedenfals in der teamlackierung) und die sind frei käuflich.....



da haste massig glück gehabt

der 04team is n 2000er modell und entspr. hat rotwild auch nur 6monate garantie auf den rahmen gegeben(im gegensatz zu den nicht teamrahmen)
dass du nach einem jahr dafür noch n rcc08 bekommen hast is mehr als fair

der 04team dürfte inzw. seltenheitswert haben weil von denen die hergestell wurden(so viele warns nicht, glaub 250) sind die meisten inzw. im jenseits

@rapitty
darf ich fragen wie viel du wiegst? nur für die statistik


----------



## brötchenholer (5. Januar 2005)

jo, hier noch einer. rcc 1.0 - tolles fahrrad. hatte nur probleme beim anbauen des gepäckträgers


----------



## Jinxter (5. Januar 2005)

Huhu,

auch ich jage rotes Wild durch den deutschen Wald.

Seit 2000 ein RCC05 und seit Mai 2004 ein RFC0.2 .

Fahre das RFC mittlerweile aber lieber...

Probleme gab es mit den Rahmen bisher keine (nur die schlechte Lackqualität des 2004er Jahrgangs nervt)

MfG Joe


----------



## Jurriaan (5. Januar 2005)

und noch ein Rotwild fahrer.
Seit 1998 fahren ich ein RFR 01.
Aber die letzte jahre habe ich ein Specialized Enduro gefahren.

Aber der Rotwild verkaufe ich nicht, never.


----------



## rapitty (6. Januar 2005)

hi,

rotwild hat sich damals erst gesträubt und wollte mir "nur" ein rcc06 zugestehen.
wir haben uns dann allerdings doch noch auf das rcc08 geeinigt. ich musste allerdings zum rahmen noch 150  (oder so..) drauflegen...
bzgl. des angebotes von ADP war ich schon zufrieden; was mich nur ziemlich entäuscht hat, war die lange lieferzeit von 7!! monaten (bin von jeden monat auf den nächsten vertröstet worden)!!

mein gewicht liegt bei ca.76kg...

der riss befand sich an der kettenstrebe direkt am tretlager-gehäuse.
die "schwachstelle" wurde meines erachtens ab den 2002er modellen durch eine verstärkung am tretlager-gehäuse behoben (ist jedenfalls bei meinem rcc08 der fall).


mfg
r.p.


----------



## tasman (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich will auch mal schreiben, lese ja sonst eigentlich nur im Forum.
Ich habe seit Jan. 2002 ein RCC 09 und bin damit hochzufrieden. Wurde von mir selber aufgebaut und bisher ca. 12000 km ohne Probleme gefahren. Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits ist die Lackqualität. 
Momentan denke ich über ein RCC0.3 od. RCC1.0 nach, habe jedoch ein schlechtes Gewissen bei dem Gedanken schon wieder so viel Geld für ein "Fahrrad" auszugeben, zumal ich meiner Frau gegenüber kein wirklich gutes Argument in der Hand habe.

Gruß

Tasman


----------



## oliwarweg (6. Januar 2005)

Servus,
ich habe nicht so richtig Glück gehabt, mit meinem Rotwild. Ich habe mir 1998 das RCC 05 gekauft. Das zerbrach 2000. Daraufhin bekam ich einen Ersatzrahmen der 98' Serie. Dieser hielt 1/2 Jahr. Anschließend bekam ich wieder ein 98 Modell als Ersatz, welches genau einen Tag gehalten hat. Alle bei normalem Gebrauch. Ich wiege ungefähr 80 kg bei 1,86 m. Vielleicht war das für den Leichtbau doch zuviel.  Daraufhin habe ich direkt angerufen und Rotwild hat mir einen RFr 03 als Ersatz angeboten. Nicht der richtige Marathonrahmen aber wenigstens die Hoffung, das er hält. Leider wurde mir der ein 1/2 Jahr später gestohlen.
Seitdem fahre ich Rocky Mountain .


----------



## h-walk (7. Januar 2005)

@oliwarweg

Man kann nicht sagen, daß du es nicht mit Rotwild versucht hast...nach deinen Erfahrungen hätt ich wohl auch die Schnauze voll. RM ist aber eine sehr gute Wahl, meine Frau hat das ETX-S 70, tolles Bike.

Greez
H-Walk

PS: Ich habe eine ähnliche Statur wie Du, mein RCC 07 ist leider auch nach 1,5 Jahren zerbröselt  ...das RFC 02 hält bis jetzt...


----------



## austinpowers (7. Januar 2005)

Ok dann hier meine Anmeldung:

RCC 0.7 im Frühjahr 2004 aufgebaut. Danach im ständigen Weiterentwicklungsprozeß (Ihr kennt das ja   )

Keine Probleme. Ganz im Gegenteil - das beste Bike, welches ich jeh gefahren bin !   

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit Frühjahr 2002 ein Rotwild RCC07 und bin damit soweit zufrieden!
Einen "Rotwild-Link" im Herstellerforum würde ich super finden...


Ciao

Chris


----------



## Ümmel (8. Januar 2005)

brötchenholer schrieb:
			
		

> hatte nur probleme beim anbauen des gepäckträgers



Ich glaub mir wird übel  :kotz: 
Hast Du schon mal ein Reh mit nem Gepäckträger gesehen    
Gruß Ümmel


----------



## Chr!s (9. Januar 2005)

Euch Allen, 
die ihr Euch für den Link ausgesprochen habt, zunächst mal vielen Dank. Eine entsprechende Mitteilung wurde bereits an Rotwild verschickt, damit die sich auch mal diesen Thread hier angucken. 
Mal schauen, wie deren Antwort aussieht.
Natürlich macht's noch mehr Eindruck, wenn hier noch ein paar mehr Rotwildjünger auftreten. Und erst recht spitze wärs, wenn einige Rotwild-Interessenten dazukämen. Also auch Ihr, die Ihr (noch) kein Rotwild fahrt! Würde Euch nicht auch ein Rotwild-Link im Herstellerforum ansprechen?

Leute postet, was das Zeug hält!

MfG  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## neikless (9. Januar 2005)




----------



## Fungrisu (10. Januar 2005)

OK dann trage ich mich auch mal hier ein.
Ich habe ein RCC 0.1 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hugo (10. Januar 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> OK dann trage ich mich auch mal hier ein.
> Ich habe ein RCC 0.1 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


da neue oder das originale?(das aktuelle modell oder das, das bis 2000 gebaut wurde)


----------



## KeTaNeST (13. Januar 2005)

dann reihe ich mich mal hier ein mit meinem rcc 07 das mich (85 kg) sogar trotz sid und marta bisher über 3000km ohne probleme getragen hat =)

das neue wird ein fusion, wenigstens bleibe ich den deutschen "edelschmieden" treu =)


----------



## Chr!s (14. Januar 2005)

Soo, hab letztens eine Mail von Rotwild bekommen:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Christian,

vorneweg erstmal noch einen herzlichen Neujahrsgruß, verbunden mit bestem
Dank für die freundliche Mail und den Hinweis auf die Herstellerseiten bei
mtb-news.de ... natürlich kennen wir sowohl das Forum selbst als auch die
dort angelegten Herstellerseiten und verfolgen die Diskussionen soweit wir
dafür Zeit haben.
Auch über eine Beteiligung im Forum haben wir natürlich bereits intern
diskutiert, sind aber im Augenblick - allein schon aufgrund des Manpowers -
noch nicht in der Lage, dies sinnvoll umzusetzen. Wir werden diese Anregung
aber weiterhin im Auge behalten und mit mtb-news.de Kontakt aufnehmen,
sobald wir an dieser Stelle weitergekommen sind.

Einstweilen herzliche Grüße aus Dietzenbach
Ole

Ole Jes Wittrock
ADP Engineering GmbH // ROTWILD Bikes
- Leitung Marketing/Kommunikation -
Justus-von-Liebig Str. 27b 
D-63128 Dietzenbach 
Tel.: +49 (6074) 4 00 76-18 
Fax: +49 (6074) 4 00 76-25
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wär schön, wenn sie's wirklich in die Tat umsetzen. Trotzdem postet ruhig mal weiter, auf dass die Rotwild-Familie immer größer werde!

MfG  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## hvx (18. Januar 2005)

oliwarweg schrieb:
			
		

> Anschließend bekam ich wieder ein 98 Modell als Ersatz, welches genau einen Tag gehalten hat. Alle bei normalem Gebrauch. Ich wiege ungefähr 80 kg bei 1,86 m. Vielleicht war das für den Leichtbau doch zuviel.



Hab ich was verpasst? Rotwild baut leichte Rahmen? Hier gibts die nur in teuer, nicht in leicht.
 

SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. Januar 2005)

hvx schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was verpasst? Rotwild baut leichte Rahmen? Hier gibts die nur in teuer, nicht in leicht.
> 
> 
> SCNR



dann lebst du auf dem falschen fleck erde


----------



## Ümmel (19. Januar 2005)

hvx schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was verpasst? Rotwild baut leichte Rahmen? Hier gibts die nur in teuer, nicht in leicht.
> 
> 
> SCNR



Busch Unterstützer werden in diesem Thread nicht geduldet


----------



## Johnek (24. Januar 2005)

Fahre auch die Poser-Marke: RFR04, nicht so ein Leichtbaukram


----------



## rotwilderer (25. Januar 2005)

Wo wir schon dabei sind...
Ich habe mein RCC01 seit 2000. Einsatzgebiet: Alb- & Alpentouren (*hehe.wortspiel*), und das steckt es absolut problemlos weg! Sogar -oh wunder- meine geliebte Judy Race ist noch 1a in Schuss (getauschte Buchsen, aber das kommt vor ;-). Ein paar Teilchen natürlich schon getauscht, aber das liegt sicherlich nicht an Rotwild ;-) Ich mag mein (wie ich mal gehört habe) "Zahnarzt-Bike" :lol2:

Axo: -> hier <- Fottttto


----------



## Lionofjudah (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal einreihen, ist zwar nicht direkt 'n CC-Rad, aber ich finde, der RFR01 ist schon ein Foto wert. Ein Rahmen, der sich bewährt hat.


----------



## Diesy (26. Januar 2005)

Ich fahr auch eins !!!

Mein Bike, ein rcc09 Bj.2001 hat mich erst einmal im Stich gelassen,
Rahmenbruch an der Schwinge und Anlötteil für die Bremsleitung abgebrochen.
Die Schwinge war ein klassischer Garantiefall und für 400Euro gab es einen mäßig gut lackierten neuen Hauptrahmen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmare (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,
habe noch keines, überlege aber im moment ob RCC0.1 oder RCC1.1 für Marathons. Kann mir einer mit den Rahmengrößen beim 1.1 weiterhelfen. Mit den Standardmaß von 1,82m bin ich mir nicht sicher ob M oder L. Laut Rotwild fordert der Rahmen mit seinem etwas längeren Oberrohr eine deutlich gestrecktere Sitzposition. Wer fährt mit welcher Körpergröße den sportlich gestreckten RCC1.1 Rahmen und wer davon hätte doch lieber den alltagstauglicheren 0.1 gewählt?

Wenn Ihr mir helft kommt demnächst noch eins dazu  
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2005)

ich fhar das rcc08 welches von der geometrie identisch ist zum 1.1
vorher hatte ich dsa rcc06 welches geometrieidentisch is zum 1.0
bin 1,81gross und bin beide in M gefahrn, muss aber dazu sagen dass bei meiner groesse das gremzmass fuer den rahmen in der groesse ereicht ist.
wegen dem laengeren oberrohr...ich mags, weil die klettereigenschaften besser sind, fahr auch n 105er vorbau, und nicht wie von rotwild empfohlen n 90er....ich quael mich eben gern  
spass bei seite.
ob 1.1 oder 0.1 wuerd ich eher vom gewicht abhaengig machen.
wenn du mehr als 75kilo wiegst, nimm das 0.1er, wenn du weniger wiegst kannste ruhigen gewissens das 1.1er nehmen.
das 0.1er is so viel kuerzer nicht, und was rotwild als tourentaugl. geometrie anpreisst is bei den meisten herstellern schon HARDCORE-RACE zum quadrat  
aber entspr. gut laesst sich der rahmen auch sportlich fahrn  

wegen groesse...wenns dir nix ausmacht mit ner sehr langen sattelstuetz zu fahrn(kannst ja ma in meine galerie guggen wie das bei unsrer koerpergroesse ungefaehr aussieht) dann kannsten im M nehmen, ansonsten eben L


----------



## 007ike (4. Februar 2005)

Schmare schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe noch keines, überlege aber im moment ob RCC0.1 oder RCC1.1 für Marathons. Kann mir einer mit den Rahmengrößen beim 1.1 weiterhelfen. Mit den Standardmaß von 1,82m bin ich mir nicht sicher ob M oder L. Laut Rotwild fordert der Rahmen mit seinem etwas längeren Oberrohr eine deutlich gestrecktere Sitzposition. Wer fährt mit welcher Körpergröße den sportlich gestreckten RCC1.1 Rahmen und wer davon hätte doch lieber den alltagstauglicheren 0.1 gewählt?
> 
> Wenn Ihr mir helft kommt demnächst noch eins dazu
> ...



Ich bin genauso groß und hab auch mal mit dem 0.1 geliebäugelt. Hatte mich für L entschieden. Aber im Prinzip hilft da nur mal probefahren!


----------



## deidalos (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo ich fahre seit 1998 ein rcco1 und das hatt letztes Jahr zuwachs von einem rcco.1   bekommen bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden


----------



## Monk (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild RFR 0.6
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Gruß ;-)


----------



## Sofatiger (11. Februar 2005)

Bin seit einem Jahr im Besitz eines RCC06 und nach 4000 km   ich es noch immer.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (12. Februar 2005)

Moin ihr roten Wilden,

hatte eigentlich vor mir auch ein RW zuzulegen, RCC08 Rahmen aus 2003,
aber nach einigen lesen hier im Forum und auch anderswo traue ich mich nicht mehr. Da ist man ja mehr mit Rahmenbrüchen als mit biken beschäftigt, ich staune nur das es noch genügend Biker gibt die sich solch ein Teil antun.  
Frage mich aber auch wo die Preise für solch einen Murks herkommen.  

Nix für Unjut, wünsch euch was.
Tschau FF


----------



## Chr!s (12. Februar 2005)

@ feuchtefurunkel (<= wo kommt der Name eigentlich her? Negative Erfahrungen bei Langstrecken?   )
Es ist der Persönlichkeit des Menschen zu eigen, dass viel öfters über negative Erfahrungen gesprochen wird, als über positive. Das wird hier im Forum nicht anders sein. Daher auch die große Masse an Threads und Postings, die sich mit Materialschäden und Fehlern an Bikes beschäftigen. Und das ist nicht nur bei Rotwild so. Genau deshalb beführworte ich ja auch einen Link von Rotwild im Herstellerforum.
Ich muss für meinen Teil sagen, dass ich mit meinem RCC 09 bisher sehr gut gefahren bin. Hatte mehr Probleme mit den Komponenten als mit dem Rahmen selbst. Trotzdem hat Rotwild mir einen komplett neuen Rahmen gegeben, als sie bei der letzten Inspektion einen Haarriss an der Dämpferaufhängung festgestellt haben. Wer jetzt sagt:"Da ham wir's wieder, die Rahmen sind sch...!", dem muss ich den Spruch ins Gedächtnis rufen: "Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne!"

Als dann,  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## tobeer (12. Februar 2005)

Ich fahr auch ein Rotwild RCC06. Bin mit dem Rad zufrieden und soweit ich weiß waren die Rahmenbrüche ohnehin "nur" bei den Fullys ein Thema.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (12. Februar 2005)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> @ feuchtefurunkel (<= wo kommt der Name eigentlich her? Negative Erfahrungen bei Langstrecken?   )
> Es ist der Persönlichkeit des Menschen zu eigen, dass viel öfters über negative Erfahrungen gesprochen wird, als über positive. Das wird hier im Forum nicht anders sein. Daher auch die große Masse an Threads und Postings, die sich mit Materialschäden und Fehlern an Bikes beschäftigen. Und das ist nicht nur bei Rotwild so. Genau deshalb beführworte ich ja auch einen Link von Rotwild im Herstellerforum.
> Ich muss für meinen Teil sagen, dass ich mit meinem RCC 09 bisher sehr gut gefahren bin. Hatte mehr Probleme mit den Komponenten als mit dem Rahmen selbst. Trotzdem hat Rotwild mir einen komplett neuen Rahmen gegeben, als sie bei der letzten Inspektion einen Haarriss an der Dämpferaufhängung festgestellt haben. Wer jetzt sagt:"Da ham wir's wieder, die Rahmen sind sch...!", dem muss ich den Spruch ins Gedächtnis rufen: "Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne!"
> 
> ...



Moin Chris,

der Name kommt nich von Langstrecken-Probs, hab damit keene Probleme, fand ich einfach nur lustig!    
Zum Thema Rahmenbrüche hast Du natürlich Recht, mir is eben nur aufjefallen das es bei den roten Wilden extrem oft zu finden ist, und da ha icke jetzt ein bissl Muffensausen, (90 kg) lebend-Jewicht  
Da werd ick wohl beim Canyon bleiben, da klappts auch mit den Rahmen.
Obwohl die ja auch Taiwanesn sind. Wollt mich halt nach 4 Jahren nur mal verändern, na mal sehen, vielleicht reichts ja auch für nen Grafity.    

Happy Trails und nen juten Rutsch  
FF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monk (13. Februar 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr roten Wilden,
> 
> hatte eigentlich vor mir auch ein RW zuzulegen, RCC08 Rahmen aus 2003,
> aber nach einigen lesen hier im Forum und auch anderswo traue ich mich nicht mehr. Da ist man ja mehr mit Rahmenbrüchen als mit biken beschäftigt, ich staune nur das es noch genügend Biker gibt die sich solch ein Teil antun.
> ...



Hallo
Kann ich leider nicht bestetigen wer ein strassen rad für das gelände benutzt
  naja egal ich fahre schon seit jahren das RFR 0.6 und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt obwoll es sehr beansprucht wird(freeride).
Aber zurzeit leider durch einen NABENSCHADEN (DT Swiss Hügi FR normal auch unkaptubar) ausser gefecht ist.
Aber nicht mehr lange.
Gruß siggi


----------



## Monk (13. Februar 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Chris,
> 
> der Name kommt nich von Langstrecken-Probs, hab damit keene Probleme, fand ich einfach nur lustig!
> Zum Thema Rahmenbrüche hast Du natürlich Recht, mir is eben nur aufjefallen das es bei den roten Wilden extrem oft zu finden ist, und da ha icke jetzt ein bissl Muffensausen, (90 kg) lebend-Jewicht
> ...




Hallo feuchtefurunkel

ich selber habe auch 92 KG Kampfgewicht bei 193 cm kleine.
Aber wie schon andere sagen es es wird leider immer nur über das schlechte gesprochen geht auch am schnellsten rum Schau doch einfach mal unter www.Rotwild.de

eine ewiger  ROTWILD  Fahrer


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2005)

das problem der rahmenbrueche is folgendes

leute wie feuchtforunkel die viel zu schwer fuer n leichtbaubike sind und meistens finanziell gut situiert sind gehn in n laden und fragen nach dem besten was es gibt...is der haendler rotwild dealer is man sich dann recht schnell einig und es werden die topmodelle verkauft, also rcc08, 09, 1.1, 1.0 anstatt der preiswerteren modelle 06,07,1.0oder 0.3 denn im gegensatz zu den toprahmen sind die bis gewichte von 100kg ausgelegt und machen entsprechend wenig aerger, wohingegen die leichteren versionen auf n fahrergewicht von 75kg ausgelegt sind.
Ich weiss nicht wieso so wenige leute einfach nur fragen ob dieser oder jene rahmen mit ihrem gewicht ueberhaupt zurecht kommt, und noch verwunderlicher ist, dass es offenbar nur wenige haendler gibt die davon wissen.
das is uebrigens nicht nur bei rotwild so, sondern bei fast allen rahmen in der preis und gewichtsklasse die irgendwas mit "race", "pro" , "scandium" oder "team" im namen haben.
die hersteller die tatsaechlich keine gewichtsbeschraenkung haben sind recht schnell gefunden...die machen damit naeml. explizit werbung  
im fahrzeugschein von nem auto oder motorrad steht ja auch wie viel zuladung das gefaehrt vertraegt, vielleicht sollte das auch ma flaechendekend auf die bike-industrie uebertragen werden...dann haetten wir zufriedenere kunden und auch hersteller weil die nicht mehr so oft rahmenschaeden ausbessern muessten


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (14. Februar 2005)

Moin Hugo,

na prima, ich glaub´s ja nich. Woher weißt du denn wie groß ich bin, könnte ja auch mein idealgewicht sein, oder ?? Dick und gut situiert.  Hab hier mal irgendwo nen Spruch gelesen der dazu paßt,

"Geld allein macht auch nicht glücklich, es fehlen dazu noch Aktien,Immobilien,Edelsteine,ne Jacht und ein leichtes getuntes Bike"   


Bei vielen dieser Rahmenbrüche waren es nicht etwa Leute die zu schwer und gut situiert waren, sondern normal Gewichtige, z.B. 75 Kg u.ä., also schieb das hier nicht auf irgendwelche Dicken die sich so nen Teil gekauft haben.
Das liegt vielmehr an der Quallität der Teile, das betrifft natürlich nicht nur Rotwild! Mein Hardtail-Rahmen wiegt 1,5 kg also ähnlich wie bei RW, und hält seit 4 Jahren. Kannst ja auch den Gravity-Rahmen von Simplon nehmen, 1200 g und der ist sogar bis 120 kg problemlos zu nutzen.   

Happy Trail und nen guten Rutsch,
FF


----------



## h-walk (14. Februar 2005)

Darf ich kurz an das Topic dieses Threads erinnern?...Es heißt: Wie viele Rotwild Fahrer....und NICHT wie viele Nicht-Rotwild Fahrer gibt es aus welchen Gründen. Wenn ihr kein Rotwild fahrt oder fahren wollt, dann bleibt doch diesem Thread bitte fern...  
Mir ist auch schon ein Rahmen gebrochen, aber sehr kulant von ADP (durch ein anderes Modell) ersetzt worden.
Bitte verschont uns mit dem Canyon Preis-Leistungs-Dogma !!! (Nein, ich hab prinzipiell nix gegen Canyon)

Cheers
H-Walk


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (14. Februar 2005)

hab doch überhauptnix von Preisen und Dogma sowieso nicht jepostet,
also ruhig brauner


----------



## h-walk (14. Februar 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> hab doch überhauptnix von Preisen und Dogma sowieso nicht jepostet,
> also ruhig brauner



Das war nicht speziell auf Dich bezogen, aber die Vergangenheit hat leider gezeigt, daß solche Diskussionen oft ausarten...  

Für geneigte Rummauler darf ich den Thread "Warum Rotwild..." (Su Fu) empfehlen...  

Cheers
H-Walk

PS: Ich BIN ruhig, aber BRAUN ganz bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Hugo,
> 
> na prima, ich glaub´s ja nich. Woher weißt du denn wie groß ich bin, könnte ja auch mein idealgewicht sein, oder ?? Dick und gut situiert.  Hab hier mal irgendwo nen Spruch gelesen der dazu paßt,
> 
> ...



ich hab nie geschrieben dass du zu schwer fuer deine koerpergroesse bist sondern lediglich dass du zu schwer fuer den rahmen bist(hast das 08er angesprochen)
ob du gut situiert bist oder nicht weiss ich auch nicht, hab ich aber auch nie behauptet...waer dir natuerlich zu wuenschen.
und n rcc08 kann man auch gut mit 120kilo fahrn...genau solange bis er bricht  wobei die meisten 120kilo fahrer wiederum den rahmen mangels fahrpraxis nicht zum brechen bringen
von den "normalgewichtigen" kenn ich bislang erst eine person die n rotwild rahmen zerbrochen hat, is auch hier im forum unterwegs...seis drum.
wenn dir dein simplon gravity oder dein canyon gefaellt is das schoen, interessiert mich aber nich die bohne...hab naeml. was viel schoeneres


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (14. Februar 2005)

also wollt hier auch keinem auf die Füße treten, Rotwild oder sonstige madig machen, bin hier nur so reingerutscht weil ich mir fast so nen Teil gekauft hätte. Aber stimmt schon, "fast" gehört in dem "Wie viele Rotwild Fahrer" nicht rein. Deshalb lass ich euch jetzt wieder allein, und wünsch euch @ll

happy Trail´s und nen guten Rutsch

nix für unjut    
FF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoR_1 (27. Februar 2005)

Ich melde hiermit auch mal mein RFC o.2 hier im Thread an...


----------



## boettgeri (27. Februar 2005)

Hi, 
da will ich doch gleich mal ein, zwei Fragen an die Rotwild-Gemeinde loswerden. Fahre zur Zeit (noch) ein 28er Müsing Cross-Bike, welches aber mit einem Fully vergesellschaften will. Seit ca. 1/2 Jahr beschäftige ich mich nun mit diesem Thema (Internet, div. Radhändler, fullyerfahrenen Freund mit Giant MTB). Natürlich spielen bei der Auswahl neben dem Einsatzzweck für mich auch optische Gesichtspunkte eine Rolle. Zuerst war ich sehr der F-Serie (F9/F10) von Stevens zugeneigt, da meine Frau ein S8 fährt, das Teil prinzipiell in Ordnung ist und der "Stevens-Specialized-Müsing-Händler" vor Ort auch kompetent + kundenfreundlich ist. Je länger ich mich jedoch mit dem Thema beschäftige um so wechselhafter werden meine (theoretischen) Vorlieben. Vom Stevens irgendwie wieder abgekommen, war ich dann 'ne zeitlang auf'm Jekyll- dann Specialized-Trip (erst EPIC, dann Stumpi 120). Davon abgekommen gings direkt zum Rotwild RFC 0.2, bis mein Fully-Freund sagte: "mir käme kein Eingelenker mehr ins Haus". 
Von dieser Aussage irritiert kam ich dann schließlich auf'n Fusion-Raid-Trip.
Und nun, wo ich die ganzen Meinungen von Euch lese, frage ich mich, ob ich nicht doch wieder das RFC 0.2 in die engere Wahl ziehen soll. Zugegeben: das Rotwild-Prestige reizt mich dabei auch nicht unerheblich und so richtig rational kann man beim Bikekauf sowieso nicht sein. Vom Raid war ich allerdings schon richtig überzeugt, einzig das Design fand ich schon ein wenigt zu schlicht, dafür wenn man gewilllt ist ca. 3,5 TEUROS auszugeben.
Mein Fahrprofil ist z. Zt. eher tourenorientiert, mit ein paar Schotter- und Waldwegen, was sich aber möglicherweise noch ein wenig mehr in Richtung Gelände ändern wird. Mein Körperprofil: mittleres Mannesalter, knapp 80 kg, 185cm, 90er Schritt.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Wäre das RFC 0.2 in Größe L etwas für mich, und liegt es technologisch auf gleichhohem Niveau zum "genialen" Fusion-4-Gelenker?

Wäre echt über ein paar Entscheidungshilfen froh.
So jetzt könnt ihr -  (falls ihr nicht beim Lesen schon eingeschlafen seid) 
Wer mir zum RFC rät kann gerne auch ein paar Konfigurationsvorschläge bezgl. Federelemente machen. 

Beste Grüße,
boettgeri


----------



## zoomi (3. März 2005)

@boettgeri

Sind beides gute Räder. Das Fusion kenne ich vom probefahren und das RFC02 fahre ich u.a. selbst. Die Eingelenker gegen Mehrgelenker-Diskussion will ich auch gar nicht führen, das ist sowieso Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache und wird auch in den Magazinen schon ausreichend diskutiert. Ich sehe beim Rotwild Vorteile hinsichtlich der Geometrie, für meinen Geschmack sind beim Fusion die Lenkwinkel viel zu steil (disclaimer: persönliche Meinung). Das RFC ist durch die Geometrieverstellung sehr vielseitig in punkto Winkel und Federweg von CC bis Enduro. Ich persönlich (1,89 m) fahre Größe M als Singletrail-Gerät. Bezüglich der Federelement fahre ich das Rad in der "Fox-Edition", Fox Vanilla RLC vorne und Float RP3 hinten, absolut sensationelles Fahrwerk.

Ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Jurriaan (3. März 2005)

ich fahre ein Rotwild rfr01 und ein Specialized enduro.
Die Lenkwinkel von mein rotwild finde ich viel zu steil fur ein enduro/freerider.
Ich sage mit ein viergelenker habe sie mehr spass. 
(disclaimer: persönliche Meinung).


----------



## Mr. Pony (7. März 2005)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und weiß nicht genau ob ich mit meiner Frage hier bei Euch richtig bin. 
Ich will mir jetzt ein Bike zulgen kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. Entweder soll es ein Rotwild RCC 07 oder ein Scott MC 30 Modell 2004 werden. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen. Wo liegen bei welchem die Vor- und Nachteile.
Würde mich über viele Antworten freuen.


----------



## h-walk (7. März 2005)

@boettgeri

Ich fahr das RFC02 eher als leichten Freerider, vorne mit der  Rock Shox Pike Team und hinten mit dem 5th Element Coil (Stahlfederdämpfer). Für mich das ideale Allroundbike mit Tendenz bergab. 
Der 5th Element Coil unterdrückt die ungewünschte Wippbewegung wesentlich effektiver als der damals serienmäßige 5th Air und relativiert somit das Hauptargument gegen einen Eingelenker.
Wie zoomi schon sagte, bietet das RFC ein großes Einsatzspektrum, die Verarbeitung ist Klasse und die Rahmenbruchgeschichten sollten nun, da die Rahmen nicht mehr in Italien gefertigt werden, auch vom Tisch sein.

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. März 2005)

RFR 0.6


----------



## Rotwild_RCC (16. März 2005)

Hi an alle Rotwild Fans,

ich bin ein stolzer Rotwild RCC 1.1 fahrer. Bin mit meinen Bike sehr zufrieden...
hat mir auch schon viele erfolge eingeholt, werde deshalb auch der Trademark Rotwild immer treu bleiben.


----------



## Macabeo (20. März 2005)

Hallo Rotwild-Fans,

ich möchte mir ein RCC 0.3 zulegen und kann mich zwischen den Rahmengrößen M und L nicht entscheiden. Die einen sagen die Sitzrohrhöhe ist wichtig, die anderen meinen die Oberrohrlänge ist entscheidend. Mein derzeitiges Bike hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 600 mm. Das entspricht bei Rolwild Größe L. Früher soll es bei Rotwild auch Zoll-Angaben für die Rahmengröße gegeben haben. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Zoll-Angaben die heutigen Größen S, M und L entsprechen? Auf diversen Internetseiten habe ich für mich die Rahmengröße 18"-19" ermittelt ((84cm x 0,666 -9cm)/2,54 = 18,5"), wobei man sich als ehr sportlicher Fahrer für die kleinere Größe entscheiden soll. Hier meine Körperdaten:

Schrittlänge: 84 cm
Armlänge: 65 cm
Körpergröße: 182 cm

Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen. 

Gruß

macabeo


----------



## Chr!s (21. März 2005)

Wie wärs, wenn du mal mit diesen Daten per Mail bei Rotwild persönlich anfragst?
Die antworten sicherlich.


----------



## face_your_fears (22. März 2005)

MoinMoin!

Vor gut 1,5 Jahren ist die Entscheidung in Richtung RFC 0.1 gegangen und die Investition hat sich bis zum heutigen Tage für mein persönliches Anforderungsprofil, welches auch gröberes Geläuf (Stein&Wurzelpassagen sowohl ab- u. aufwärts) beinhaltet, völligst bezahlt gemacht. Mithin ein gutes Bike!

In der Entscheidungssituation "Hardtail" konnte sich aufgrund der hervorragenden Verarbeitungsqualität der verwendeten Materialien das STORCK REBEL PRO durchsetzen. Dieser Rahmen bietet ein optimales Verhältnis Gewicht/Steifigkeit. 

Greets & remember: be_on_edge


----------



## x-o (25. April 2005)

Ich war bis zum vergangenen Wochenende auch Rotwild Fahrer. Jetzt ist es gebrochen. Beim Einstellen der Gabel viel mir dieser dezente 8cm lange Riss am Unterrohr auf. Für mich brach eine Welt zusammen. Ich wiege nur 60kg und fahre damit ausschliesslich XC. Dass der Rahmen gerade mal 1 Jahr alt ist macht das ganze auch nicht besser- dabei ist das RCC06 nicht gerade der leichteste Rahmen. Optisch gefällt es mir immer noch wie am ersten Tag und einen Ersatz zu finden wird mit Sicherheit nicht leicht, geschweige denn günstig. 
Ich kann nur sagen: Wunderschöne Rahmen, aber leider nicht die stabilsten...


----------



## neikless (27. April 2005)

oh mann das tut ja weh zu hören
aber bei 1 jahr sollte das ja kein problem mit der garantie sein
wenn wie du sagts kein so nennen die das kein "gewaltschaden" vorliegt


alles gute


----------



## Chr!s (12. September 2005)

Ich habe gesehen, es gibt 2 unter euch, die ein RCC 1.0 fahren. Evtl. noch mehr? Äußert mal eure Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmenmodell oder besser noch mit dem 2005er Modell. Es stellt sich für mich nämlich die Frage vom Erwerb desselben. Hier mal ein Bild, damit's keine Verwechslungen gibt:

Gruß  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## user_1024 (12. September 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich melde hiermit auch mal mein RCC 1.0 an. Ist einfach nen klasse Bike mit ner genialen Optik (...)
> 
> Der böse Wolf



... und mit krasser Akustik


----------



## Der böse Wolf (12. September 2005)

user_1024 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und mit krasser Akustik



Ja mit ner Airzound kriegt man jede Oma auf den Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_1024 (13. September 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mit ner Airzound kriegt man jede Oma auf den Baum



... ich meinte das Schwingenlager. Aber die Airzound übertönt wirklich alles.


----------



## Chr!s (13. September 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mit ner Airzound kriegt man jede Oma auf den Baum



Nehmt's mir nicht krumm aber: Was zum Henker ist eine AIRZOUND?
Probleme mit dem RCC 1.0?


----------



## S4BRE (13. September 2005)

Seit 5 Tagen gehöre ich auch zu den Rotwildfahrern. Ich versuche es mal mit einem RFC 0.2. Wie ich im Vorstellungsthread bereits beschrieben habe war ich Steppenwolf biker, leider hatte ich die ich in kürzerer Zeit zerbrochen. Bin also ein etwas gebranntes Kind was das zerbrechen von bikes betrifft. Hoffe Rotwild hat nicht mehr die großen Probleme damit.   
OK OK ich bin kein Leichtgewicht mit 100kg, aber Rotwild hat auf meine Gewichtsanfrage explicit darauf hingewiesen, dass mein Gewicht weit davon entfernt ist beim RFC 0.2 Probleme zu bereiten - wir werden sehen und ich berichte


----------



## user_1024 (13. September 2005)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt's mir nicht krumm aber: Was zum Henker ist eine AIRZOUND?
> Probleme mit dem RCC 1.0?



Airzound ist ne Pressluft-Hupe in LKW-Lautstärke, viele Verkehrsteilnehmer gucken doof, wenn ein Radfahrer sie weghupt.  

guckst Du hier: http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html


----------



## Der böse Wolf (14. September 2005)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt's mir nicht krumm aber: Was zum Henker ist eine AIRZOUND?
> Probleme mit dem RCC 1.0?



Das Hauptlager ist einstellbar und hat im Moment etwas Spiel. Das verursacht knarrende Geräusche einer Oma in den mit 80ern gleich. Ist aber kein Problem sondern einstellungssache. Da ist dann aber doch das das Problem. Dazu braucht man einen Spezialschlüssel und meine Werkstatt hat gerade geschlossen. Also fahre ich mit meiner Oma  und warte sehnsüchtig auf meinen Werkstattfritzen. 
Ich glaube, so in etwa habe ich es Dir aber auch schon in der Mail geschrieben.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## gate (14. September 2005)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber...

die SUFU sagt mir, dass 240 user den Begriff "Rotwild" in ihrem Profil unter der Rubrik "bike" verwenden.


----------



## Scapin (14. September 2005)

Hallo Rotwild (neider) und eigner!
Ich besitze jetzt seit April 2005 ein RCC0.3 und bin bisher ca. 1200km gefahren. Hab die Ausstattung mit SRAM. Nach einem Sturz ist mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen - bisher das einzige Problem (selbst verschuldet) am Bike. Kann nur sagen, dass ich super zufrieden bin. Hab vorher auch hier im Forum über Rahmenbrüche etc. gelesen - aber nix drauf gegeben. Es gibt ja einige im Forum, die Ihren Rahmenbruch gern hervorholen - gefragt und ungefragt. Kann nur sagen, Verarbeitung, Qualität, Funktion und der Service von Rotwild - erste Sahne. Bezahlt hab ich eigentlich auch nicht zu viel (3000,00 Neu). 

Bis dahin - und wenn ich mal wieder fit bin kann ich im Bergischen auch mit dem CD Renner mithalten. Lag nicht am bike  

Scapin


----------



## T.KloPfer (18. September 2005)

HI!!

fahr auch ein RotwilD! und zwar ein RFR01 2000er Modell!
die 5Jahre mit dem Rahmen gingen schnell vorbei und bin immernoch
voll zufreiden! in der Zeit ist vieles gebrochen aber immer nur
Parts und nie der Rahmen!! der ist einfach bombig


----------



## denman (22. September 2005)

tach auch!

Ich fahre (bin gefahren) ein RFR 0.3 bis zu dem Tage wo mir leider die Schwinge gebrochen ist. Eigentlich wollte ich mir zwar kein Rotwild mehr holen aber jetzt habe ich endlich mein RFR 0.6  
Zum Service von Rotwild muss ich allerdings sagen der ist echt lahm.Nach 4 wochen kam der Rahmen endlich, ist ja soweit noch halbwegs akzeptabel, aber als ich den Karton öffnete kam die Ernüchterung.
Steckachse fehlte Steuersatz natürlich auch gleich noch, warum auch nur eine Sache vergessen, und zu allem Übel war auch noch der 5th Element Dämpfer aus dem 2004 Modell verbaut. Also Dämpfer ausgebaut und zurück damit. Und genauso liegt der Rahmen immernoch bei mir. 
Fährt sich echt geil ohne Dämpfer, Steckachse und Steuersatz

VIELEN DANK ADP  
macht nur weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeI (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hier ist der nächste Rotwild-Fahrer!! (RCC 0.1 / 2005)
Gewechselt von Cube auf Rotwild. Hoffe ich werds nicht bereuen.  

GRUSS


----------



## SaarMoselBiker (1. November 2005)

... und wieder ein Roter Wilder (RCC 0.1 Bj. 2005, Größe L, Sram, Louise).
Bisher rd. 3.000 km. Und was soll ich sagen.... es ist einfach genial.
Trotz meiner 1,85 m / 85 kg und etwas rabiaten Fahrweise bisher null Probleme mit Stabilität und Lack.
Das bisher meilenweit beste Bike, das mir je unter den Hintern kam !!! 

Tausche normalerweise jedes Jahr im Herbst / Winter mein MTB.
Bin bisher jeweils ca. 1 Jahr (= 3 - 4.000 km) gefahren:
- Votec F 7 (zwar schön + gut verarbeitet, aber irgendwie unausgereift         seitens Geometrie + Fahrverhalten)
- Trek 8500 (schlechte Verarbeitung, ansonsten ok)
- Cannondale F 700 (eigentlich ganz ok - aber "harter" (=unkomfortabler)Rahmen)
- Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC (genau umgekehrt wie bei Votec - massive Lackprobleme, insgesamt schlecht verarbeitet, dafür sehr angenehmes Fahrverhalten)
- Steppenwolf Tundra (war auch ok, aber ein bisschen blass)
- Giant NRS (nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch - Gewicht eines Fullys, Komfort eines Hardtails - macht irgendwie keinen Sinn das Teil)

Dieses Jahr wird wohl das erste werden, in dem ich mein Bike nicht tausche, sondern noch mind. 1 Saison mit meinen RCC 0.1 dran hänge.
Sollte ich doch tauschen, dann nur gegen ein RCC 0.3 .........


----------



## Chr!s (27. Dezember 2005)

Es weihnachtet sehr!
Und pünktlich zum Fest durfte ich meinen neuen RCC 1.0 Rahmen in Empfang nehmen. Die erste Fahrt ein Hochgenuss, weitere und Fotos folgen.

Frohe Weihnachten und noch 'nen guten Rutsch Euch allen!   

*Chr!S*


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. Dezember 2005)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Es weihnachtet sehr!
> Und pünktlich zum Fest durfte ich meinen neuen RCC 1.0 Rahmen in Empfang nehmen. Die erste Fahrt ein Hochgenuss, weitere und Fotos folgen.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten und noch 'nen guten Rutsch Euch allen!
> ...



Na da sind seit dem 12.9. aber schon ein paar Tage vergangen   Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall zu Deinem neuen Bike!

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Chr!s (29. Dezember 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Na da sind seit dem 12.9. aber schon ein paar Tage vergangen   Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall zu Deinem neuen Bike!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Der böse Wolf



Danke schön.
Ja, ging lange hin und her zwischen Dietzenbach und meinem Händler. Aber zum Glück hatte ich noch mein altes Alpinestars, mit dem das Training in der Zwischenzeit weiterlaufen konnte.  
Muss nach der ersten Fahrt mit 1.0 schon sagen, die Sitzpositon ist um einiges sportlicher als das 09er. Auch der Hinterbau ist steifer. 09 war mir irgendwie zu schwammig. Wenn das Bike sich beim Rennen genauso gibt, bin ich glücklich   2006 wirds zeigen...

Gruß 

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Blade13 (29. Dezember 2005)

Moin, habe auch eins(RCC 1.1) mit geweih und bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlotti (6. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich fahre seit 5 Jahren ein RCC03...absolut Top und nie ein einziges Problem mit dem Bike...habs gerade weggeschickt zum neu Beschichten...dann wird es neu aufgebaut...von dem Rad trenne ich mich jedenfalls nicht freiwillig )...

Gruß


----------



## swift (7. Februar 2006)

rot ischs und wild ischs

 RFC 0.2

was habt ihr denn für Gabeln drinn. Bei mir hats "nur" zu einer Minute one gerreicht.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Sash (8. Februar 2006)

Ich habe auch ein Rotwild! Ein RFR 01!


----------



## AnAx (11. Februar 2006)

Ich fahre seit mittlerweile etwa 5 Jahren ein RFR 01, damals selbst aufgebaut.

Ein toller Rahmen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2006)

Hab ein Rcc03 Bj.05, 

Doof ist nur das die Bremsgriffe beim einschlagen gegen das obere Rohr schlagen....  ...da hat wer nicht genug nachgedacht...   ....wer wars wohl?


----------



## items (13. Februar 2006)

Saaaacht mal:
Wie siehts denn mit den Carbonhinterbauten bei Rotwild aus. Hat da schon mal jemand ne richtig fette Zahnfleischbremse hingelegt? Am besten auf Geröll, oder so (ist beim RFC/RFR ja nicht sooo unwahrscheinlich)? Bei Alu wär ja vermutlich der Lack ab -> ärgerlich, aber was solls. Wie siehts da mit Carbon aus? Hat man da nicht das Problem, dass das ausfasert oder was auch immer, wenns mal richtig rummst? Oder ist es so, dass wenn das passiert, Alu auch den Geist aufgeben würde und dann wärs ohnehin Essig mit dem Hinterbau? Hat irgendjemand schon (hoffentlich körperlich unversehrte) Feldversuche überstanden?

greetz
items


----------



## Der böse Wolf (13. Februar 2006)

items schrieb:
			
		

> Saaaacht mal:
> Wie siehts denn mit den Carbonhinterbauten bei Rotwild aus. Hat da schon mal jemand ne richtig fette Zahnfleischbremse hingelegt? Am besten auf Geröll, oder so (ist beim RFC/RFR ja nicht sooo unwahrscheinlich)? Bei Alu wär ja vermutlich der Lack ab -> ärgerlich, aber was solls. Wie siehts da mit Carbon aus? Hat man da nicht das Problem, dass das ausfasert oder was auch immer, wenns mal richtig rummst? Oder ist es so, dass wenn das passiert, Alu auch den Geist aufgeben würde und dann wärs ohnehin Essig mit dem Hinterbau? Hat irgendjemand schon (hoffentlich körperlich unversehrte) Feldversuche überstanden?
> 
> greetz
> items



Tach items,

also geerdet habe ich mich glücklicherweise noch nicht allerdings habe ich den Hinterbau schon eine wenig im Einsatz. Mein Reifen passt knapp in den Hinterbau und wenn er Steine mitbringt, schlagen die schonmal ganz gerne auf der Schwinge ein. Da ist die oberste Lackschicht abgeplatzt. Das ist aber nur ein optischer Mangel. Ansonsten würde ich sagen wenn Du den Carbon Hinterbau zerlegst hättest Du den Aluhinterbau auch zerlegt. Da würde ich keine Sorgen haben. Ich hatte allerdings einen winzigen Haarriss an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme (im Alu) habe ich eingeschickt und eine neue bekommen.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Scapin (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo items,

mich hats leider im sommer mit meinem RCC0.3 hingehaugen. Dabei ist mir das Schaltauge und Schaltwerk weggebrochen. Dem Hinterbau ist weniger passiert als mir (ist schon doof mit dem bike so hinzufliegen - beim biken halt immer auf den weg schaun, peinlich  .

wie böser Wolf schon sagte, brachst dir darüber wohl keine sorgen machen

Scapin


----------



## items (14. Februar 2006)

Tach,
danke für die Antworten. Klingt ja beruhigend, aber leider hat sich das Thema Rotwild gestern für mich erledigt (
Bin ein RFC0.3 Probe gefahren und irgendwie wars mir zu klein, obwohls ein XL war. Ich bin ~1,90 und eher dünn und kam mir ein bisschen Affe auf Schleifstein mäßig vor. Schade. Ein wirklich feines Bike, aber irgendwie hat da was nicht gepasst.

Grüße
items


----------



## Der böse Wolf (14. Februar 2006)

Das ist aber ärgerlich, das RFC03 finde ich auch sehr scharf. Viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2006)

was heist hier scharf, das derzeit einzige gegen das ich mein rcc03 tauschen würde.   

Gruss


----------



## Dacula (21. Februar 2006)

Ich habe jahrelang RCC 06 gefahren. Habe heute mein neues RCC 01 bestellt. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wegen diesem Bild


----------



## Clemens (21. Februar 2006)

Asche auf mein graues Haupt - eigentlich wollte ich nie wieder ein Rotwild, aber ich bin leider doch schwach geworden!

RFC 0.2 (2005er) Frame günstig erstanden, vielleicht morgen schon fertig. So was in der Art fehlte noch in meinen Fuhrpark. Jetzt redet meine Frau endgültig nicht mehr mit mir...


----------



## Ümmel (23. Februar 2006)

Dacula schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jahrelang RCC 06 gefahren. Habe heute mein neues RCC 01 bestellt.
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wegen diesem Bild



Fahre auch das RCC06 und habe beim Bike Festival in Willingen mir die neuen Rahmen angeschaut z.B. RCC01 und unter anderem mußte ich nachher mit einer starken Erektion den Stand verlassen


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (24. Februar 2006)

Melde hiermit mein RCC 08, Bj 2003 an. Top Teil!!!
Wie sagt ROTWILD so schön:
ES GIBT BIKES UND ES GIBT PRÄZISIONS-INSTRUMENTE!!!!!!


----------



## Red Devil (25. Februar 2006)

Hey Leute,
seit Dinstag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer ein es Rotwild, hab mir das RCC 0.3 zugelegt.
Super Verarbeitung und echt ne edle Optik.

Bin wegen Arbeite und Erkältung leider erst gestern zu ner kleinen Tour durchs Siebengebirge gekommen aber muss sagen es fährt sich genial.

Gruß an alles Rotwild das sich sonst noch im 7GB rumtreibt


----------



## Clemens (26. Februar 2006)

seit gestern fertig...

Rotwild RFC 0.2 Size M 

RS Revelation U-Turn PopLoc, Ringle Laufräder, SRAM X.9, Marta 180/160mm
Gewicht 12.96KG.


----------



## PowerMaxx (20. März 2007)

*Hallo @all,*

dieser Thread hier hat mich nun auch dazu bewegt mich in diesem Forum anzumelden. Les mich hier im Forum schon länger schlau jedoch hatte ich es bisher nicht geschafft mich anzumelden.  

Hiermit reihe ich mich auch in die " Rot- Wilder" ein. Besitzte selbst ein Rcc 04 (kein Team) über das ich nun kurz ein paar Takte verlieren will.

So, nun war es dann am 21.06.2001 endlich soweit. Ich hatte endlich die 3000 DM für mein Traumbike zusammmen gespart. Das Objekt der Begierde war ein Rotwild Rcc 04 mit kompletter XT austattung und einer RS Judy Xc. Damals echter High Tech. Täglich freute ich mich nach getaner Arbeit mein Rotwild über all die kleinen weglein im Wald zu jagen. Es trug mich durch meine schweren Azubi-Jahre und war/ist mir ein treuer begleiter.

Bin 1698mm klein und habe ein Körpergewicht von 65 kg.Ich fahre mein Rotwild überall hin, und zu jeder Zeit.  Egal ob Winter und Salz auf der Straße oder 38°C grad im Schatten. Einfach immer. Fahre hauptsächlich CC und touren.

Heute:

33.295 km später.... die xt parts haben guten Dienst geleistet und sind bei regelmäßger Pflege nahezu alle noch am bike. Federgabel musste 3mal ersetzt werden, jüngst in eine "Rs Psylo Race". Der Rahmen hat deutliche Gesprauchspuren, jedoch *nicht einen Riss.* 

Was ich negativ bemängeln muss, ist dass der Lack sich an vielen Stellen "einfach so" ohne zutun sich löst. In den Jahren ist mir auch aufgefallen dass es nich zu den "steifesten" bikes gehört, aber gewissen Schmerzen muss man halt im Leichbau stellen. Geometrie ist top, und ist bisher für meine Einsatzbereiche überall geeignet gewesen. 

Alles in allem bin ich richtig zufreiden mit diesem Bike; sollte es mich denn, Gott beschütze mich vor diesem tag, mich verlassen, so wird das nexte Bike sicher auch wieder ein Rotwild Hardtail.

Out PowerMaxx


----------



## Chr!s (20. März 2007)

Hallo PowerMaxx,
willkommen im Forum und willkommen in der Rotwild-Familie. Bei mir ist zwischenzeitlich auch Nachwuchs dazugekommen. (s. Benutzeralbum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. März 2007)

Meins ist gerade noch im Aufbau:





Eigentlich alles da bis auf Dämpfer (Laufrad hinten muss ich nur noch einspeichen...)


----------



## Clemens (21. März 2007)

RCC 0.1 Jahrgang 2006, war aber nur kurz in meinem Fuhrpark und ist mittlerweile durch kanadisches Alteisen ersetzt.


----------



## Eddigofast (21. März 2007)

Hey Levty ! Hast Du einen Bausparvertrag ausgezahlt bekommen ? Oder ist die reiche Tante abgenippelt ? 
Du wirfst Dich ja richtig ins Zeug !


----------



## Der böse Wolf (21. März 2007)

@ Levty

Was soll denn da für ein Dämpfer rein? Und mit dem Rad schaffst Du aber keine 24h Rennen mehr, könntest dafür aber fragen, ob Du die Treppe fahren darfst


----------



## Levty (21. März 2007)

Danke. =) Freue mich auch schon riesig, damit den Berg runterzudonnern.

Mein RFR 06 ist leicht angerissen, und dann war Rotwild nett. So habe ich den R.E.D. 1 frisch vom Werk bekommen.

Der Dämpfer wird entweder ein 5th Element oder ein Roco von MZ werden.

Und die Zeit der Marathons und Rennen ist vorbei. Jetzt wird getourt, Alpen überquert, getrialt und Bikeparks gerockt 

Cheers.


----------



## jbsm03 (27. März 2007)

Hallo spiele gerade mit dem Gedanke für ein RFC 0.4 hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. März 2007)

Test aus der Bike

Und hier was subjektives...


----------



## sysbreaker (19. April 2007)

hab nun seit einer woche n r.e.d.1 und mir ist gestern der rahmen gebrochen, hoffe mal dass das auf einen fehler des einzelnen rahmen und nich der gesamten serie des r.e.d.1 zurück zuführen ist


----------



## Levty (20. April 2007)

Ogott, die brechen ja einer nach dem anderen. Und den habe ich nur bekommen, weil mein RFR gerissn ist. 
Ich glaube ich steige aus dem Bike Buisness aus...
Achja, hier, endlich fertig:




Cheers. SO erste richtige DH Ausfahrt.


----------



## breeze (20. April 2007)

Hat eigentlich irgent jemand mitgezählt ?

RCC 004 - seit Jahren PERFEKT !!!!


----------



## Staufer (22. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Seit Ende März d. J. gehöre ich nun auch zu den stolzen "Roten Wilden" .
Mein RCC 0.3, Mod. 2007, mit dem ich nun schon über 700 Kilometer gefahren bin, begeistert mich unglaublich. Das Bike ist echt der absolute Hammer!
So etwas feines und gutes hatte ich bislang noch nie unter meinem A.... . Einfach nur gigantisch!
Schönen Sonntag noch...ich geh jetzt radeln 
Viele Grüße vom RCC 0.3 - Fahrer Staufer


----------



## balance161 (23. April 2007)

weiss mittlerweile jemand was genaueres über die rahmenbrüche beim RED??

habe meins jetzt 3 tage..heute 2. ausfahrt, riss im rahmen über der kurbel (und ich bin nur bischen über die halde gegondelt...)

bin mal gespannt was die im laden sagen...


----------



## Levty (24. April 2007)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was meins hergibt.
Werde mal nächste Woche berichten... Werde es mal ordentlich durchnehmen.

Mich würde es eher interessieren, mit was für Federkomponenten die Leute fahren? SC? DC? Wieviel FW...
Gewicht des Fahrers und die Rahmengröße.


----------



## BlueCloud (24. April 2007)

zwischen *ding ding*
falls jemand nen rotwild hardtail übrig hat^^,bitte melden...suche eins *g*


----------



## balance161 (24. April 2007)

nochmal kurz als Info zum Thema RED...
Die bei S-Tec waren total überrascht, innerhalb so kurzer Zeit 2x Rahmenbrüche/-risse beim RED zu haben. haben sofort bei Rotwild angerufen, Rahmen geht morgen raus und wird wohl dann ersetzt werden...

Bei Rotwild weiss man auch nur von den hier geschilderten 3 Fällen (1xOberrohr komplett durch und 2x wie bei mir am Kurbelwellen-Lager) ...alle anderen RED der serie laufen angeblich tadellos, auch die der werksfahrer...

also abwarten...


----------



## sysbreaker (24. April 2007)

@ balance161
wann hasste denn deins bei s-tec abgegeben? weißte zufällig was ob meins schon nach rotwild geschickt worden ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balance161 (24. April 2007)

hi,

heute 15 uhr...geht morgen raus
deins ist mit sicherheit schon weg, haste doch amk freitag oder wann das war schon reingebracht, oder??


----------



## Levty (24. April 2007)

balance161 schrieb:


> Bei Rotwild weiss man auch nur von den hier geschilderten 3 Fällen


Natürlich. Sie würden doch nicht sagen: Ja die brechen öffters mal, passiert halt. 

Die Leute lesen hier mit (Gruß an der Stelle), und wissen was läuft.
Aber nett sind sie allemal. War schon mal persönlich da, schaut alles sehr schick aus.
Dann noch 4 Tage bis ich mein Rotwild in die freie Wildbahn entlassen kann


----------



## sysbreaker (4. Mai 2007)

wie geil, ich hab mein bike wieder , an dieser stelle nochmal n großes Dankeschön an Rotwild und S-Tec für den schnellen Tausch des gebrochenen Rahmen


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2007)

Meins im Endstarium:





Und heute durch die Wälder gejagt und ordentlich rangenommen  Hält =)


----------



## balance161 (4. Mai 2007)

meins hab ich auch seit heute wieder, schon kleine proberunde gedreht  

bin mal gespannt, ein komisches gefühl fährt jetzt irgendwie immer mit, aber das gibt sich schon  

der olli


----------



## Rotwildbiker (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Rotwildfreunde,

denke mal mit euch kann ich offen darüber schreiben, ohne mir dumme Sprüche anhören zu müssen. An meinem Rotwildrahmen ist schon wieder ein Riss zu erkennen!!!

Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren nun Rotwild. Zuerst ein RCC07 welches vor 13 Monaten wegen einer Risses getauscht wurde. Als Ersatz bekamm ich ein RCC0.2 mit einer Zuzahlung von 580 Euro.

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder einen Haarriss festgestellt. Und zwar an der unteren Naht wo das Steuerrohr mit dem Unterrohr verbunden ist.

Ich bin echt mehr als Enttäuscht. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Ersatzrahmen die Sache ja noch mit einem lachenden Auge gesehen. Ich konnte mein 2001er Model gegen ein schönes neues 2004er eintauschen und habe ihm auch noch neue Dämpfer verpasst. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir noch ein paar neue Felgenbremsen und neue Felgen gekauft.

Sollte es jetzt ein Riss sein und Rotwild würde es anerkennen, ist mir jetzt aber auch schon bewußt, dass ich wieder Geld drauflegen muss. Denn im aktuellen Program gibt es keinen Rahmen mehr der noch Felgenbremsen unterstützt.

Ganz zu schreigen davon, dass es mich wundern würde, wenn Rotwild den Rahmen überhaupt zu 100% Kulanz anerkennen würde.


Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen in der Richtung?

Ich bin wirklich Rotwildfan durch und durch. Aber so langsam bin ich echt am zweifeln.

Gruss


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. Juni 2007)

Meins in einem der vielen Zwischenstadien und endlich Sub10


----------



## Rotwildbiker (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte an diese Stelle von einer sehr positiven Neuigkeit berichten. Rotwild kommt mir mit einer 100% Kostenübernahme entgegen. Da es das RCC0.2 nicht mehr gibt und ich sowieso mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir ein HT zu kaufen habe ich mich für das RCC 1.3 entschieden.

Ich freu mich total und jetzt ist meine kleine heile Rotwild-Welt wieder perfekt.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2007)

meine Rotwild-Welt muss erst noch in Ordnung gebracht werden : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Bin mal gespannt wie die Verhandlung nächste Woche ausgeht (ist übrigens ein RCC09, BJ 2003)... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (5. Juni 2007)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Meins in einem der vielen Zwischenstadien und endlich Sub10



Hammeroptik !


----------



## PowerMaxx (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

nun hat es mein Wild auch getroffen. Rahmenbruch an den Schweißnähten vom Tretlager und sitzrohr. Hätte heulen können....! Nach 6 Jahren ist bei Rotwild außer 10% auf einen Neurahmen nicht viel zu holen. Schade eigentlich. 

Nach ausgiebigen Recherchen habe ich mich für ein Nicolai Argon CC entscheiden. Schweißen im Gegensatz zu RW noch in Germany und geben mehr als das doppelte Garantie. Optik ist sehr schlicht, jedoch hat so eine "xtr-grau" eloxierung irgendwie was für sich. 

Naja, trauere meinem Rotwild noch etwas nach.....

Out


----------



## omega1848 (4. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> meine Rotwild-Welt muss erst noch in Ordnung gebracht werden :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blöde Frage, aber ein RCC09 war immer ein "normaler" Eingelenker, auf deinen Bildern sind es mir aber eher nach einem RCC1.0 aus, oder?

Ah, sorry, sehe gerade dass du somit mehrere RW Bikes hast und du eben nur den Riss vom 09er abgebildet hast, ok.
Asche über mein Haupt ;-)


----------



## jbsm03 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Rotwildbiker
habe seit ca. 2 Monaten ein RFC 0.4.
Habe mit diesem schon eine Transalp hinter mir, und macht auch viel Spaß mit dem Teil in den Bergen Trails zu cleanen.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich doch Probleme auf das kleine Kettenblatt zu schalten. Der Umwerfer schlägt an der Schwinge an, und macht dadurch zu wenig Weg.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Wenn ja wie konnte es behoben werden?

Gruß


----------



## sysbreaker (25. Juli 2007)

moinsen erstma,

wollt ma gerne wissen wie es bei Rotwild mit der Rahmengarantie aussieht wenn man den Rahmen lackieren möchte??

die Frage gabs hier bestimmt schon n paar mal im Forum, hab aber nix aktuelles gefunden. Hab mal gehört dass es bei manchen Herstellern so sein soll dass man nach ner neuen Lackierung keine Garantie mehr hat. Trifft das auch für Rotwild zu???


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juli 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, trifft das auf so ziemlich jeden Hersteller zu. Du kannst den Rahmen aber meines Wissen bei Rotwild selber lackieren lassen, incl. Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

sysbreaker schrieb:


> moinsen erstma,
> 
> wollt ma gerne wissen wie es bei Rotwild mit der Rahmengarantie aussieht wenn man den Rahmen lackieren möchte??
> 
> die Frage gabs hier bestimmt schon n paar mal im Forum, hab aber nix aktuelles gefunden. Hab mal gehört dass es bei manchen Herstellern so sein soll dass man nach ner neuen Lackierung keine Garantie mehr hat. Trifft das auch für Rotwild zu???



Kannst den Rahmen direkt bei Rotwild lackieren lassen, unkostenbeitrag war glaub ich so um die 100 Euro oder waren es 150 Eus


----------



## sysbreaker (2. August 2007)

hm, das hört sich ja eigentlich nicht schlecht an, wisst ihr denn wie es dann mit der farbauswahl aussieht wenn man den rahmen bei rotwild lackieren lässt?
wollte so nen speziellen effektlack haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

sysbreaker schrieb:


> hm, das hört sich ja eigentlich nicht schlecht an, wisst ihr denn wie es dann mit der farbauswahl aussieht wenn man den rahmen bei rotwild lackieren lässt?
> wollte so nen speziellen effektlack haben.





Ruf doch einfach mal an oder schick ein Email, die Jungs/Mädels von Rotwild waren bisher immer sehr hilfsbereit...


----------



## Hugo (2. August 2007)

brauch ma n paar infos

am besten von rcc1.3 oder RR2HT fahrern. bei mir steht n rahmenkauf an und die beiden kommen in betracht, jetzt is die frage ob sich der mehrpreis des carbonrenners lohnt oder eben nicht. 

wär cool wenn mir jemand etwas feedback zu einem der beiden rahmen geben könnte


----------



## joundjo (27. November 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> brauch ma n paar infos am besten von rcc1.3 oder RR2HT fahrern.  wär cool wenn mir jemand etwas feedback zu einem der beiden rahmen geben könnte



Hab gerade nen 1.3er und nen 08er Rahmen bekommen.
Sind von der Geometrie her gleich.  Ebenso sieht der RR2HT - Rahmen dem 1.3er sehr ähnlich. Ist ziemlich raceorientiert und Klasse, um über die Waldwege zu heizen. Ein All-Terrain Bike ist beides eher nicht. 
Hab den Rahmen für 480Euro bekommen. Das RR2HT ist durch Carbonbau schon was leichter, aber ob die 300g dir 1k Euros wert sind solltes du entscheiden....optisch finde ich zumindest weiss mit gebürstetem Alu gegenüber schwarz im Vorteil.


(PS. wer Interesse an einem frischen rcc08-Rahmen sollte sich melden)


----------



## Snowbike (1. Januar 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/5203]
	
[/URL]

Hallo!

Hier jetzt ein Photo von meinem Rad´l! Gewicht derzeit 10,8kg!


----------



## dr_squalo (3. Januar 2008)

Bin ja auch Rotwild Biker. Aber nur ein HT von 2002 (RCC 0.6). Das ist soweit i.O. Aber wenn ich mir die ganzen Rahmenbruchgeschichten von RW hier durchlese  bin ich doch ganz froh bei meinem 160mm Enduro ein Intense geholt zuhaben. Das Teil ist echt megarobust.


----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2008)




----------



## KultFAN (4. Februar 2009)

Tach man klar sind die richtigen Biker auch mit dem Rotwild unterwegs neben meinem Zaskar und dem Slayer steht auch nen RFC 04 in der Garage...gibt es doch tatsächlich Menschen die das RFC 04 nicht kennen...was sind das für "Biker" hier"????!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2009)

Hey Vorsicht.
Habe nen ZAskar und ein RCC 03 kennst Du das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (5. Februar 2009)

Gibt es doch einige unter den Forumliebhabern die mit alten guten Bikes unterwegens sind...hey Zaskar ist nicht gleich Zaskar ! Und das 03 ist okay!
ALLES Richtööööch!


----------



## bösewicht (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich brauch mal nen Tip aus dieser versierten Rotwild-Runde.
Ich würde gern den Jahrhang dieses Rotwilds wissen, welches ich vor Jahren als Speeder gekauft habe und welches ich gedenke in den Urzustand zurückzuversetzen...
Neben Jahrgang suche ich auch Informationen zur Entwicklungsstufe und so was wie eine Geschichte der ersten Rotwildmodelle..denn ich vermute mal es ist ein eher frühes RCC 01 CD.
Könnt ihr helfen?


----------



## dopero (13. Oktober 2017)

Wie hast Du denn die 8 Jahre alte Threadleiche gefunden?
Probier es besser mal in dem aktuellen Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rotwild-ritter-wo-seid-ihr-teil-2.490358/page-640


----------

